# Which 5 countries have the best economic relationship with your country?



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Major Trading Partners: Japan, United Kingdom, United States, Singapore, Germany, South Korea, Iran, India


----------



## Rent (May 3, 2005)

new zealand, japan, china, usa, uk


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

USA, China, Japan, Singapore, Taiwan


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Netherlands, Germany, France, UK, Spain.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

USA, Japan, South Korea........I can't think of other major ones


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

and you should say your own country


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

Wieland. said:


> Netherlands, Germany, France, UK, Spain.


where is your country?


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

sunystory said:


> USA, China, Japan, Singapore, Taiwan


you're from korea?


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Belgium.


----------



## Mitlax (Jan 4, 2005)

Of Mexico are: USA, Canada, Japan, Spain, Germany, Italy, Brazil and Korea


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

according to the CIA world factbook.

*major export partners:*

Spain 22.7%, Germany 15.2%, France 12.9%, UK 10.5%, US 5.8%, Italy 4.8%, Belgium 4.6% (2003) 

*major import partners:*

Spain 29.1%, Germany 14.7%, France 9.9%, Italy 6.4%, UK 4.9%, Netherlands 4.6% (2003


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Chinese mainland's top 10 trade partner:Japan、US、EU、HK、ASEAN、Taiwan、korea、Russia、Australia、Canada


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Euoprean Union
United States of America
Japan
Hong Kong, China
Taiwan, Province of China


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

Sen said:


> Euoprean Union
> United States of America
> Japan
> Hong Kong, China
> Taiwan, Province of China




yes, that's right...


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

data of 2002


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Top 10 foreign investors of P.R. China 2003
Hong Kong, 
Virgin Islands, 
Japan, 
Republic of Korea,
United States,
Taiwan, 
Singapore, 
Western Samoa, 
Cayman Islands 
Germany.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Sen said:


> Top 10 foreign investors of P.R. China 2003
> Hong Kong,
> Virgin Islands,
> Japan,
> ...


why Virgin Islands,Western Samoa,Cayman Islands have so big investment


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

overseas chinese.
until 2002 i believe overseas Chinese account for nearly 70% of China's foreign direct investment.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

km-sh said:


> why Virgin Islands,Western Samoa,Cayman Islands have so big investment



off-shores.... tax-free investments...


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

For India
USA
China
Japan
UK
Germany.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Japan's export partners (in 2004)
USA, China, Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, Germany, UK, Singapore...
import partners (in 2004)
China, USA, Korea, Australia, Indonesia, Saudi Arabia, UAE, ..


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Spain, in millions € 2004


export partners:

France: 28.396,0
Germany: 17.089,9
Portugal: 14.264,6
United kindom: 13.225,6
Italy: 13.223,6
USA: 5.799,5
The Netherlands: 4.886,3
Belgium: 4.435,3
Turkey: 2.585,5
Mexico: 2.282,1




import partners:


Germany: 33.386,6
FRance: 31.570,1
Italy: 18.775,6
Unted kindom: 12.682,9
China: 8.490,6
The Netherlands: 8.490,5
USA: 7.464,5
Portugal: 6.737,8
Belgium: 6.416,0
Japan: 5.703,2


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Japan:

-USA
-China
-Malaysia
-South Korea
-European Union
-Thailand

--------------------------------------------------------------------------Kanji, aho bajo


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

My country: Brazil.

Top 5
- USA
- Argentina
- China
- Germany
- Spain I think... dunno


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

boom said:


> My country: Brazil.
> 
> Top 5
> - USA
> ...



^^for Brazil according to the CIA world factbook

*Export:*

US 22.4%, China 6.9%, Germany 5.1%, Netherlands 4.4%, Mexico 4.2%, Argentina 4.1% (2003) 

*Import:*

US 21.4%, Argentina 11%, Germany 8.7%, China 4.1% (2003)


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I do NOT consider CIA website as a reliable/unbiased source of information.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

my own country is Israel:
and our 5 partners are:
1)USA
2)Canada
3)Germany
4)Belgium
5)France
(Australia and UK are also...)


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

for Turkey

export partners;
1.Germany
2.UK
3.US
4.Italy
5.France
import partners;
1.Germany
2.Italy
3.Russia
4.France
5.UK


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

Very interesting thread!


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

*CANADA*

*EXPORT *
1. USA 
2. Japan
3. UK
4. China
5. Mexico 
*
IMPORT *
1. USA
2. China
3. Mexico
4. Japan
5. UK


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

For France

Exports partners:	

Germany 14.9%
Spain 9.6%
UK 9.4%
Italy 9.3%
Belgium 7.2%

Import partners :

Germany 19.1%
Belgium 9.4%
Italy 9%
Spain 7.4%
Netherlands 7%


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

In Germany:

Export partners:
France 10.6% 
US 9.3% 
UK 8.4% 
Italy 7.4% 
Netherlands 6.2% 
Austria 5.3% 
Belgium 5.1% 
Spain 4.9% 
Switzerland 4%

Import partners:
France 9.2% 
Netherlands 8.4% 
US 7.3% 
Italy 6.3% 
UK 6%
Belgium 4.9% 
China 4.7% 
Austria 4%


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Pedrocid said:


> ^^for Brazil according to the CIA world factbook
> 
> *Export:*
> 
> ...


@Pedrocid... The only reason why you've replied is because you wanted to say that Spain isn't in the list. Stop your anti-Spain attitude finally... I beg you... thanks


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

for Chile, Argentina, Peru, Estados unidos, La union Europea y los paises de la Apec!!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

For Colombia:

Major export trading partners: US 44.9%, Venezuela 10.5%, Ecuador 3.7%, Germany 3.6% 

Major import trading partners: US 30.9%, Venezuela 8.0%, Japan 5.3%, Brazil 4.8%


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

*Top 5 for Finland* (I-VI 2004, source:Finpro - www.finpro.fi):

Export:
Sweden 11,4%
Germany 10,9%
Russia 8,1%
USA 7,4%
UK 7,6%

Import:
Germany 14,3%
Russia 13,7%
Sweden 11,4%
USA 4,8%
France 4,7%

:cheers:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

for Switzerland
Export:
Germany 19.7% 
US 10.1%
Italy 9.4%
France 8.9%
UK 5.9%
Austria 4.4%

Imports
Germany 27.5%
France 11.8%
Italy 10.6%
US 8.1%
Austria 4.6%
UK 4.4%
Russia 4.2%
Netherlands 4.2%


----------



## IGH (Aug 26, 2004)

for France :

Germany
UK
USA
Spain
Italy


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I found these numbers for Brazil (2004):
Export: USA (25,4 %), Netherlands (5,3 %), Germany (4,2 %)
Import: USA (21,8 %), Argentinia (10,1 %) Germany (9,3 %)


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

UK EXPORT PARTNERS (2003):
US 15.7%, Germany 10.5%, France 9.5%, Netherlands 6.9%, Ireland 6.5%, Belgium 5.6%, Spain 4.4%, Italy 4.4% (2003)

UK IMPORT PARTNERS(2003):
Germany 13.5%, US 10.2%, France 8.1%, Netherlands 6.3%, Belgium 4.9%, Italy 4.7% (2003)

Main Partners
USA, Germany, Netherlands, France, Ireland, Italy, Belgium and Spain.


----------



## resu eman (Mar 9, 2008)

Locust said:


> I do NOT consider CIA website as a reliable/unbiased source of information.


===========00
Why not? Is there politics in this also?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow, a 3-year old thread raised like Phoenix from the ashes.


----------



## resu eman (Mar 9, 2008)

DiggerD21 said:


> Wow, a 3-year old thread raised like Phoenix from the ashes.


========00
I knew. this was the oldest i could find. thought it would be fun to give it a new circulation.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

Malaysia:

Export - US 18.8%, Singapore 15.4%, Japan 8.9%, China 7.2%, Thailand 5.3% , Hong Kong 4.9% (2006) 

Import - Japan 13.3%, US 12.6%, China 12.2%, Singapore 11.7%,
Thailand 5.5%, Taiwan 5.5%, South Korea 5.4%, Germany 4.4% 
(2006)


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Colombia's biggest trade patners:

Exports partners: US 35.8%, Venezuela 11.4%, Ecuador 5.4%
Imports partners: US 26.8%, Brazil 8.6%, Mexico 8.5%, China 6%, Venezuela 5.6%, Japan 4.1%


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is the US trade of goods by nation in 2004 (im sorry i just copied it from es.Wikipedia)
*Exports------------------------------Imports*
 Canadá 23.6 %------------------ Canadá 19.6 %
 México 13 %------------------ --  China 15 %
 Japón 6.1 %---------------------  México 10.3 %
 Reino Unido 4.4 %---------------  Japón 6.1 %
 China 4.3 % --------------------- Alemania 5.2 %
 Alemania 3.8 % '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''-' Reino Unido 3.1 %
 Países Bajos 3.1 %============  República de China 2.1 %
 Francia 2.6 %================  Italia 1.7 % 
Others 39.1 % -------------------------Others 36.9 %


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

WTF, this is an old thread.

Technically, the largest trading partner of the US is the EU, but the Census separates the countries when putting trade figures (although it does put the EU). This year, the EU may become the main export market for the US, surpassing Canada, after surging over 15% in 2007. 

Actually, exports to the EU have already surpassed or are near the exports to Canada already. This, and China surpassing Canada in 2007 as the main importer to the US is changing the dynamics of North American trade...we are all becoming more globalized.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

Top five for the Netherlands: Germany, Belgium, the UK, France, China.
With exports currently at 60% of GDP it's getting to the point where you can hardly consider it an autonomous economy anymore, so yea - we're becoming globalized a bit.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

JDRS said:


> UK EXPORT PARTNERS (2003):
> US 15.7%, Germany 10.5%, France 9.5%, Netherlands 6.9%, Ireland 6.5%, Belgium 5.6%, Spain 4.4%, Italy 4.4% (2003)
> 
> UK IMPORT PARTNERS(2003):
> ...


Updated figures for the UK - this is for Jan-Mar 2008

*Imports Top 25 * 

Germany 13.65%
USA 8.14%
Netherlands 7.89%
France 7.06%
Norway 5.99%
China 5.71%
Belgium 4.82%
Italy 4.02%
Spain 3.43%
Ireland 3.41%
Japan 2.39%
Sweden 2.11%
Hong Kong 1.98%
Canada 1.75%
Russia 1.70%
Switzerland 1.57%
Turkey 1.46%
India 1.38%
Poland 1.29%
Singapore 1.18%
Czech Rep 1.08%
Denmark 1.07%
South Africa 0.98%
South Korea 0.95%
Finland 0.83%

Others 14.16%

*Exports Top 25*

USA 13.33%
Germany 11.64%
France 7.99%
Ireland 7.94%
Netherlands 7.83%
Belgium 5.43%
Spain 4.47%
Italy 4.14%
Sweden 2.21%
China 1.98%
Hong Kong 1.69%
Japan 1.57%
Switzerland 1.52%
Russia 1.46%
India 1.39%
Canada 1.21%
Poland 1.15%
Australia 1.13%
South Africa 1.09%
Norway 1.08%
Singapore 1.06%
Denmark 1.02%
Turkey 1.02%
South Korea 0.85%
Finland 0.84%

Others 14.96%

http://www.uktradeinfo.com/pagecontent/datapages/tables/Ctry0308.xls


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

for the US...
Canada
United Kingdom
China
Japan
Mexico


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

actually germany is a bigger trading partner of the US than the UK ... canada is first, china 2nd, mexico 3rd, japan 4th, germany is 5th, UK is 6th ...


----------

